# Help moving To Usa



## vool07 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

If i want to move to america and study part time and work, can I get a working visa? Also any advice where in america can be less crime.

Thanks a lot


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum vool07. 

I can't answer your question since I'm in Australia but it may help others if you can give them an idea of your nationality, occupation and age. I know that Australian visas depend a lot on those and it may be the same for the USA. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You need to consider very carefully what sort of visa you want. Last time I looked, there are at least 20 different sorts - all with varying degrees of working privileges attached. And, as Karen mentioned, it can depend on where you are coming from. Realize, too, that getting a visa can take anywhere from a few months to a few years depending on the details.

As far as crime is concerned, different areas within the same city can have vastly different crime rates. Finding a good area for you depends upon what you want to study and what sort of work you do.


----------



## retiredusn (Jun 24, 2007)

Need more info::: What type of work? What type of study??? ect.ect.


----------



## mistabatu (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi all,

Im having great trouble finding info/real experiences about moving to America, so perhaps you can help.

I plan to enter usa and to try find a job which will sponsor me for a H1 visa so I can stay and work for a year or two.

Has anyone any experiences with this?

* How difficult is it to convince a potential employer to sponsor you?
* How long would they have to wait before I could start work if they agreed to sponsor me?
* Is there anything I can do to speed the process up so that if an employer says yes, some of the wheels have already been put in motion and it seems like less of a hassle to them?
* Any success stories?
* Any horror stories?

BTW, I have a B.A degree in Applied Mathematics and would be looking for something in I.T and math and physics tutor.

Thanks all


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If you came on a student visa, you would be allowed to work part time. I don't think you have much chance of getting anyone to sponsor you for a part time job, even if it is possible. Sponsoring someone is expensive and time consuming for the employer, and not something they would go through for a part time employee.

University students and those who have just graduated can get five month visas to work in the US. They are usually used for seasonal employement. Australia and New Zealand have working holiday visa programs now.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The H1B visas are limited to a set number each year. Half of them are awarded in April, the other half in October, and they tend to be snapped up by the first companies to apply. 

You can come over on a tourist visa to talk to employers, but if they agree to sponsor you, you have to return to your country to apply for the visa and then re-enter the country with your new visa.

To find a job in the US, you need to be able to convince an employer that you have some skill or experience that is unavailable in the US job market. It is an expensive process for the employer, and most don't want to bother going through the hassle if they can hire someone locally without the fuss.

And unfortunately, you can't do much to speed the process before finding an employer to sponsor you, since the visa is tied to that job. You can't apply for the visa until you have a petitioner on the other side. The employers are screaming bloody murder about how difficult the process has become, but maybe it will lighten up a bit after the elections in November - or so we can hope.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

